

Trading Students for Employees - tokenadult
http://www.eiaonline.com/archives/20110531.htm

======
tokenadult
The Census Bureau report mentioned in this submission

[http://www.census.gov/newsroom/releases/archives/governments...](http://www.census.gov/newsroom/releases/archives/governments/cb11-94.html)

shows that school spending per pupil is continuing to increase around the
country. The longer, more detailed Census report from which this information
is drawn

<http://www2.census.gov/govs/school/09f33pub.pdf>

provides more details. The National Center for Education Statistics publishes
time series reports including a report

<http://nces.ed.gov/pubs2011/2011033_5.pdf>

that shows that "Total expenditures per student in fall enrollment in public
elementary and secondary schools measured in constant 2009-10 dollars rose
from $8,832 in 1989-90 to $12,236 in 2007-08, a 39 percent increase (see table
A-36-1). Most of this increase occurred after 1998-99." (.PDF page 102)

The report further notes, "In 2007, the United States spent $10,768 per
student on elementary and secondary education, which was 45 percent higher
than the OECD average of $7,401. At the postsecondary level, U.S. expenditures
per student were $27,010, more than twice as high as the OECD average of
$12,471." (.PDF page 106)

